# Ole Smoky Original Moonshine Review



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Last year, my family and I visited Tennessee and stayed in a great cabin in Townsend...right next to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park. As in, up the hill from the cabin was the national park itself. My wife and mother-in-law pulled up to our cabin one day to find a black bear nosing through our trash. It partly dismantled a large gas grill and stole the greasy drip pan full of pork roast drippings. I was golfing at the time. Ahh, memories.

What was I talking about? Oh yeah - *moonshine*!!! One big highlight of our trip to TN was visiting Ole Smoky Moonshine Holler in Gatlinburg. Very nice place, very open, live music, and lots of tasting stations to pony up to and get drun....errr, Shine Responsibly(R). They provide free samples of their whole line up. You get little shorty shotglass cups of all sorts of flavors. You can ask for refills, too. Some are exclusive or test flavors, others probably available just about anywhere these days. I've recently seen some "test" flavors being sold locally, so based on feedback they must release them for sale.

I'll be talking about their "Original" moonshine in this review. This is pretty commonly available, and is a pretty tasty moonshine.









First things first, Ole Smoky Original moonshine is *100 proof*. It's no foolin', high octane kinda stuff. And it's great! When looking at the above picture, do note the seal across the jar and lid. See that it has a picture of an ear of corn on it? That's important. Ole Smoky Original has a grain bill of 80% corn, and 20% secret stuff per their website. I'm guessing a bit of rye is involved, to add a hint of spiciness...but who knows for sure.

This shine has a pronounced corn taste, in all of its unaged corn whiskey glory. Think...unbuttered popcorn. That you can drink. And warms you on the way down.

Despite the hesitation I've seen of people who are about to drink it, it's not like drinking rubbing alcohol or anything. It has a distinct corny flavor and aroma, and is a little rough around the edges but generally smooth overall. At 100 proof, you can feel the fire as it goes down...a nice heat and warmth.

Honestly, for having some shine around, you can't go too wrong with Ole Smoky Original. People act nervous about trying it, and if one doesn't like whiskey they probably won't be thrilled with this type of spirit. However, for those who do enjoy "the hard stuff," this is a great shootin' and drinkin' whiskey that is corny, but elegant...all at the same time.

*Product promotion* - for all of your moonshine pouring needs, I highly recommend the Ole Smoky Pour Lid. It will fit on any standard mason jar, and you can put anything in that mason jar - even a mixed drink of your own concoction! Seal up the mason jar, shake away, then unscrew the lid and put your pour lid on. No more messy spills from jars into glasses or shotglasses, these things are so awesome. I love them. I bought 2 at the Holler and should have gotten 4, I think. They're really solid and provide an excellent controlled pour. No more crying over spilled shine, or embarassingly licking up that last bit of still nectar.

Thanks for reading.

Shine on!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Damn stonecutter, thats a mighty fine review.

Very nicely done..RG for you sir

edit: dad gum site says I have to spread it around first, won't let me hit you...sorry.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I think, based on two jars of moonshine in the last half hour that if stonecutter keeps reviewing at this rate before the night is over he will be doing some porcelain reviews


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Great review they sell this at total wine where I got all my liquor and I really thought about getting a bottle, but didn't. I think I will have 1-2 on my list on the next visit for sure.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dagnabbit! Thanks for the thought of the bump!  Much obliged!



Trackmyer said:


> Damn stonecutter, thats a mighty fine review.
> 
> Very nicely done..RG for you sir
> 
> edit: dad gum site says I have to spread it around first, won't let me hit you...sorry.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha  I got my shine on a little last night after a rough go of things (all is well, just the usual newborn little one omg what's going on sort of stuff), and just finally published these. I have a few other shine flavors to review as well, which I'll type up later tonight 



ShaneG said:


> I think, based on two jars of moonshine in the last half hour that if stonecutter keeps reviewing at this rate before the night is over he will be doing some porcelain reviews


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Moonshine appears to making a comeback and in much different circles. There is a Ritz Carlton Hotel near us and they host a Moonshine tasting every week see below. Perhaps I will have to mosey over there and check it out one Saturday.


Moonshine Tasting on Georgia’s Terrace
Saturdays 3:30 p.m. – 4:30 p.m.
Enjoy the South’s favorite afternoon libation - Moonshine! Our resident ‘Shine Expert, Kevin Gardner, explains the origin, history, process, and flavor profile of some of the region’s award winning moonshine. The class also includes samples of our signature ‘Shine Cocktails and some secret recipes. Priced at $16, this unique experience has limited availability; please call for reservations. 

Georgia’s Bistro “Shinesweets”
Saturday nights
Our pastry chef has partnered with our resident moonshine expert to create a sweet experience. Three moonshine creations will be paired with three of our signature desserts creating one unforgettable taste experience - all for $16.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Moonshine appears to making a comeback and in much different circles. There is a Ritz Carlton Hotel near us and they host a Moonshine tasting every week see below. Perhaps I will have to mosey over there and check it out one Saturday.
> 
> Moonshine Tasting on Georgia's Terrace
> Saturdays 3:30 p.m. - 4:30 p.m.
> ...


Ritz Carlton, haha, that's awesome. Moonshine at the Ritz.

It's kind of amazing how this category of spirits has exploded. Used to be you only had your choice of 2-3 varieties...the first I recall seeing were Ole Smoky Original and Shine on Georgia Moon. Then flavors showed up...then competitors. It's not as smooth as aged whiskey, but it is an interesting drink with a surprising complexity in its own right.


----------

